

MySpace begins selling bulk user data - sounddust
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/myspace_bulk_data.php

======
ash
According to official anouncement [1]:

> This data is not sold by MySpace, but given out for free from their API and
> then packaged by Infochimps for redistribution.

So the title is wrong. It's not MySpace who sells the data, it's InfoChimp.

[1]: [http://blog.infochimps.org/2010/03/12/announcing-bulk-
redist...](http://blog.infochimps.org/2010/03/12/announcing-bulk-
redistribution-of-myspace-data/)

~~~
Frazzydee
They're not the party selling the data to the users, but they are a
beneficiary to the proceeds.

> these datasets are the results of an agreement with them to redistribute
> their data, with revenue share, on Infochimps.

To me, this sounds equivalent to Infochimps acting as an agent for Myspace's
sale of data.

~~~
shard
Interesting how as one giant corp gets nailed for sharing its user data in an
attempt to improve its service _Netflix_ , another goes ahead and shares them
for profit.

~~~
alecco
Perhaps because MySpace belongs to a very powerful "news" organization with
close ties with government.

~~~
chaosmachine
The reason is there's a very specific law about video rental privacy.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_Privacy_Protection_Act>

~~~
alecco
US web users's privacy should be protected by the FTC, IMHO.

------
shard
Is Myspace's privacy policy significantly different from Netflix's that they
don't have to worry about a lawsuit?

------
dzlobin
Anyone want to guess the percentage of this date that will be spam? 80%?

